# Hibiscus soap



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 7, 2013)

Did a soap two days ago and only now putting it up .... it had to grow on me a bit  . i did a orange hibiscus tea steeped with hibiscus flowers , got a nice rich dark red color which i added one table spoon of brown sugar and froze. now i was trying to retain as much of that red color , so you do know how my heart sink when i added my lye crystals to my frozen hibiscus tea ... the reaction that the lye had to the color was one of the most amazing things i have ever seen.. as it hit the ice it turn the red ice to a grass green color and then instantly to a dark dark almost dark chocolate color and by the time i was finish adding the crystals and stirring it had a purplish tinge to the brown color. thought that would be the extent of the excitement but i was working with kokum butter , which once melted was full of bubbles that formed a frothy foamy top, i was tempted to spoon it off or strain it off but seeing it is the first time using it i figured i would go with is as is { thinking about learning the hard way } . the overall process seemed to trace fast, almost like it wanted to seize on me , or curdle but was not sure of it was that or the FO & EO that i used that may have almost caused it to seize .
anyway here are a couple pics of my Hibiscus Soap : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

you will be able to see a thin line around the sides , rosey color, well that is what i had ended up with in my lye mixture , but it did not hold through , it lighten up to another color.....science of saponification / gotta love it


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 7, 2013)

It's definitely interesting soap. I love the swirl and the color is very pretty!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 7, 2013)

I had the same realization the time I tried to use Beet Root powder...um, it doesn't stay that beautiful hot pink color...that was disappointing.:sad:
I've learned that as long as it smells good, isn't lye heavy, and solid...I can work with it


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Orange Hibiscus sounds nice, and it looks like it was very interesting for you.  I think it came out nice


----------



## sweethavenarts (Mar 7, 2013)

Will you let us know how the color holds up? I've done some natural dying and was always told to stay away from hibiscus because it faded very badly in the sunlight.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 7, 2013)

The color looks like a hibiscus I grew years ago when I lived in FL just reversed.  Pink color was inside not outside.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks good.  this has my mouth watering for spiced hibiscus cold tea that I make. Ohhhhhh a spiced hisbicus soap would be fun to make  thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 7, 2013)

thank you all for your reply's , yes over all it was an interesting make. i think next time out i will try something different in that i will try add the color at the trace section of the process to see just how much it holds up instead of facing the shocking rigors of mixing it directly with the lye. i can already see that its going to be a heavy bar of soap.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 7, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> It's definitely interesting soap. I love the swirl and the color is very pretty!



yeah, i tried to use about three tablespoons of coconut milk to just to lighten up the color a bit to create phantom swirls but it traced way to fast. i had to stir with my EB just to slow it down that it didn't seize. ended up just throwing the light color on top and try folding it in with a spoon. i will see what the weeks ahead will do for it .


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 9, 2013)

I love Hibiscus!  Those are very nice bars with the crinkle cutting.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 9, 2013)

Lion I think the soap looks pretty!  Who wouldn't want to wash with flower soap 




Cherry Bomb said:


> Looks good.  this has my mouth watering for spiced hibiscus cold tea that I make. Ohhhhhh a spiced hisbicus soap would be fun to make  thanks for sharing the pics.


 
Uhm, that sounds Delicious!!!  Maybe you would post your recipe in that section? I love different teas.


----------



## hlee (Mar 9, 2013)

That looks good!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 9, 2013)

Uhm, that sounds Delicious!!!  Maybe you would post your recipe in that section? I love different teas.[/QUOTE]

It is super yummy!!!! Here is the link to the recipe 


http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f36/spiced-jamaica-hibiscus-32786/#post311764


----------

